# Hilfe bei Windows Server bitte..



## Suchfunktion (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

die Firma ind er ich beschaeftigt bin ist am ueberlegen, einen Windows Server fuer das Webhosting zu benutzen.
(An alle Windows-Hasser: Bitte flamed jetzt hier nicht. Es muss Windows sein, der Grund ist egal.)

Also was fuer einen Server muessen wir da nehmen?
Die Windows-Server-Familie ist recht gewaltig.
(BizTalk-Server, Commerce-Server, Content Management Server, usw..)

Auf diesem Server sollen Webseiten mit Typo3 laufen!

Wer kann mir sagen, welche Server-Software benoetigt wird?
Und was noch an Software benoetigt wird, usw..


Danke schonmal im Voraus!

mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juni 2005)

Wie dem auch sei, wenn es nötig ist werde ich mich nicht beschweren   

In der Regel reicht die Standard Edition oder Enterprise Edition vollkommen aus. Alles andere wird wohl zu spezifisch sein, als das ihr die Software wirklich ausreizen könntet.

Für Typo 3 braucht ihr folgendes:
- Webserver: Apache oder IIS mit PHP4 (GDlib/Freetype, zlib, mod_gzip/mod_rewrite
- MySql-Datenbank (es gibt aber Unterstützung für Oracle, MS-SQL, ODBC, LDAP)
- ImageMagick (standalone) / in der neuesten Version alternativ auch GraphicsMagick
(genaueres steht auf der Typo3 Homepage).


----------

